# Sunnyside - Sun 15th am



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Going to give Sunnyside a go early - perhaps try out a bit further 20 -21m for some bigger fellas.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiya Kevin
I was out there this morning and saw Laurie (?) again. It was a bit too quiet for him he said. I managed 4 pinkies to 35cm and a juvenile salmon - all trolling just north of the nudie beach in about 6-7m. Calm and glassy for most of the day - beautiful to be on the water.

I got a feeling tomorrow will be the pick of the days. If I manage to get pick self up in time (a bit knackered - Tony, I don't know how you keep doing it), I might join ya. What time are you thinking?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Love to, but not gonna make it tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Going to try to be there by 5.30am.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Kevin,
Just got in, will try and meet up, need a few things to go my way but very interested in chasing the bigguns. Hopefully see you at sunnyside at 5.30 otherwise I will be waiting with baited breath for the report


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good plan Kevin, it'd be good to explore outta a bit further down there and mix up locations. I'll wait ya report with interest :wink:


----------

